# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  ai có phần mềm ăn cắp dữ liệu từ từ máy khác về máy mình ko

## petduy

giúp em với nhá em muốn một phần mềm kiểm tra khi người khác on njck chat thì phần mền đó sẽ tự động kiểm tra và copy dữ liệu chát của người đó nói chuyện với người khác mang về máy mình. ai biết cách làm thế nào thì day em nhá nếu có hình ảnh phụ họa thì tốt quá!!

----------


## nguyenha9889

trời làm được việc đó chỉ có hacker tôi. mà bạn muốn làm hacker hả. đặt câu hỏi như vậy coi chừng anh admin banned nick bây giờ đó

----------


## gahech93

nếu em cùng 1 mạng lan thì sẻ xem được nội dung chát của máy mà bạn muốn xem.bạn có thể lên google nhé mình có tài liệu nè nhưng ko thể up lên cho bạn vì dd ko cho bạn ah

----------


## yeuyeu90

her nếu anh admin mà blog em thì quá bùn luôn học tin mà ko biết hack ko bít crack thì vất bên diễn đàn ko có nhân tài rồi chán quá nếu có nhân tài thì pm em cái để học tập nhá. hiện tại em đã làm được thuật toán giải mã các dữ liệu chat từ máy khác chỉ cần phần mền ăn cắp dũ liệu nữa thôi

----------


## Nam An Tam

cần chi khó vậy em cái anh nói là ko cần giải mã gì cả em xem toàn bộ nội dung chát của người đó luôn đó chứ nếu em cùng 1 mạng lan mọi thứ dể hơn rất nhiều

----------


## vlzmaytinh

chắc bạn sẽ phải viết thêm 1 con trojan gì gì đó, chiếm quyền điều khiển máy tính họ và gửi dữ liệu của họ sang cho bạn. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## longcheng

vân' đề là viết thế neo` mới được chứ nói mồn ai chả nói được hehe!

----------


## doken

cho hỏi bạn ăn cắp dữ liệu người khác là tốt hay xấu,nếu bạn là trường hợp bị ăn cắp thì bạn sẻ nghĩ thế nào mà dữ liệu của bạn thì rất quan trọng:botay:

----------

